
We need JavaScript to fix the web - PretzelFisch
https://www.christianheilmann.com/2016/10/14/we-need-javascript-to-fix-the-web/
======
niftich
This is a really long blog post that takes until the very, very end to make
its point: that Javascript support must be assumed on the client for the web
to move forward (ie. progressive enhancement is dead). It doesn't even clearly
state this point, so I'm paraphrasing.

There's some other tangential points here and there, like suggesting to not
"to blindly use" it, and how new form factors require new thinking, or
whatnot, but these are pretty generic claims that are fairly noncontroversial
and usually a given.

